# Boot opinions needed



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Update - I just received a pair of Schnee's Granite II 200. They are incredible boots! 10" tall (great for my weak ankle, waterproof, 200 grams of insulation, EXTREMELY comfortable right out of the box. And the quality is the best I've ever seen (which is saying something because I'm sort of a "boot slut" LOL). My buddy bought the same exact style. We're excited to take them on a CO Mule Deer hunt this fall.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Update - I just received a pair of Schnee's Granite II 200. They are incredible boots! 10" tall (great for my weak ankle, waterproof, 200 grams of insulation, EXTREMELY comfortable right out of the box. And the quality is the best I've ever seen (which is saying something because I'm sort of a "boot slut" LOL). My buddy bought the same exact style. We're excited to take them on a CO Mule Deer hunt this fall.


Hahaha I’m known around my house as a “Gear Skank” 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

